# Brown Algae & Decor Cleaning Questions



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi All  
I'm recently having an issue with brown algae on my centerpiece bubbler in my 46 gal tank. I read on a few sites that brown algae could be due to inadequate light, so I increased the lighting (12 on/12 off approx) my plants are loving it. I pulled the bubbler out and tried to clean the algae off with hot water and a new toothbrush. It was difficult and I did not get it all. My nitrates are about 40 - water change tonight. 
My question is, how do I clean the decorations? The proprietor of the LFS told me to soak it in dilluted bleach over night, rinse and air dry. Something tells me bleach is not the way to go...The bubbler appears porous, I'm afraid of not rinsing fully and getting bleach in my tank. 
She also told me to stop testing the tanks weekly...that I will drive myself insane with levels...she directed me to only test when something appears to be wrong. I thanked her for the advise, but do not subscribe to the testing theory. I still test tanks weekly and record results. I do not want to wait until my fish are stressed, sick, or dying. 
I'll try to attach photos of the tank & algae I'm inquiring about.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

First off----you SHOULD check your water chemistry every week and you SHOULD do a water change once a week! This will make your fish very happy and live longer by doing this. Don't test with the strips, buy an API test kit---more accurate and it will last a long time (around $22). I used soak my decorations and bubblers in vinegar for 24 hrs, then I brush them with a toothbrush. After that I soak them in water with dechlorinator. Seems to work for me. I would probably stay away from the bleach because it could become very hard to get all that bleach out of some decorations...Good Luck!! Oh, there is nothing wrong with having brown algae---it comes off easy...40 nitrates is high in my book for that tank and the lower the better and that's where water changes help...


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Agreed. I do have the API test kit & test the 3 freshwater tanks weekly. 40 is high, I'm hoping a larger water change will bring it down. I had no problem with nitrate until I used Aqueon plant food for one week. Since then I've been getting higher nitrate readings. It wasn't until I started reading here that I learned that I could do larger water changes. I'll try > 25% & see what readings I get. I know the algae is ok, but it's ugly on those white columns. Thanks!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

+1 to the above post. Just wanted to say I think the addition of the algae looks good on the center piece. Gives it an old appearance. Very good looking tank too.

have a blessed day


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I would do a 50% water change and check tomm!! What are the ammon levels?


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim Albright said:


> I would do a 50% water change and check tomm!! What are the ammon levels?


Ammonia is between 0-0.25. It's between those colors. Nitrites are a clear 0. I'll do 50% (will be a good workout since I only have a 5 gal wastewater bucket & 1 gal refill pitcher). Should I float my biowheels since this will take me a bit tonight?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The amount of water you change will be the % you decrease your nitrates ,so with 40ppm 25% will leave you with 30ppm,but with 50% you should end up with 20 ppm.
Don't be afraid of bleach,just soak after bleach 24 hours rinse and soak again for 24 hours in double dechlorinated water.Bleach chlorine(well really chlorine is bleach{what ever}) but soaking,and soaking again in double dechlorinated water is safe(how I regenerate purigen).
You could also try hydrogen peroxide undiluted and let piec soak.HP turna too oxygen and h20 in aprox 12 hours and I have directly injected into my tank(fresh and salt) with out problems.It is an oxidiser so will wipe out algae.
Brown algae is usaully diatoms and they will die on their own when they use up their supply of food.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks! I just changed 20 gallons of water. My back is spent lol. How long should I wait before I run tests?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

An hour or two.You'll probly be around20- 30 ppm nitrates.Check into a python or aqueon waterchange kit.
Large water changes work better than multiple small ones for removing nutrients.When you do multiple small changes you are diluting all the nutrients so you need to change more water to get out the same amount as last time.
Go python,go 50%.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll definitely look into picking up a python. I'll run tests tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

If there is a sink next near your tank look into attachment on sink and you can hose to refill tank as well...and add dechlorinator as you fill...


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm going to look into a python today. This morning the algae on those columns looks like it faded at least 50%. Is that possible? I also noticed last night that it was used to be on one plant..its gone. I'll run the tests tonight and see hopefully nitrate is lower. I have 5 plants..what should is the desirable level to maintain plant health? I don't know the scientific names, they are in the pic I posted, please correct me if I'm wrong - amazon sword, marimo ball, bamboo, anubus (sp), and one sword looking one in the back.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I really don't do plants in my tanks...the bandit would be a better one for advice on that....And yes that brown algae will go away quickly sometimes....


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

I couldn't believe my eyes this morning! 
I like the look of the plants in this tank...my first time using real plants. 
Petco didn't know what they were selling me, so the first fish in the tank was the elephant nose. I read that I need to be very careful with water quality. So I thought plants would help do things naturally. 
Other than dechlorinator, this tank has been chem-free


----------

